

How many people have sound enabled on their computers? - iamyoohoo

Can someone point me to a study or stat on how many people have sound enabled on their computers.<p>We need to do some analysis for an app we're building which depends on sound being enabled.
======
RobGR
Some of my computers have sound, my main one does.

I have not seen a general statistic, however.

Perhaps you could derive the number you need, or a lower bound on it, from the
number of Skype users, or the number of WinAMP installs ?

If you need a much more specific statistic, such as the number of users of
your web site that have sound installed and set up to play through the
browser, perhaps there is a way to measure that directly. For example, you
could pick a sacrificial group of users, and expose them to the most awful
sound you can come with -- chalk screeches and cats through band saws and "Hey
everybody I'm jacking to child porn!" and animal yelps and human moaning and
stuff like that. Then you could compare how many of them never come back, to a
control group that was not assaulted.

------
quoderat
Disabled always, at work and at home, unless I specifically want to play or
watch something.

Too many apps/pages that attempt to scream at me without my permission.

Also why I run Linux.

------
xiaoma
Hundreds of millions to billions, depending on how "computer"is defined.

------
tstegart
No at work, Yes at home.

